# Wittling zubereiten



## Cyberfish (2. August 2004)

Hallo Board-Members!
Wittlinge habe ich bisher immer zurückgesetzt aufgrund der geringen Größe.
Nun hörte ich, dass die sehr gut schmecken sollen.
Meine Frage:
Wie zubereiten?
filettieren und braten
ganz braten
oder räuchern
oder einlegen oder...?

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Reisender (2. August 2004)

*AW: Wittling zubereiten*

moin,moin 

@cyberfish
du kannst alles mach wie es dir beliebt.
meine habe ich früher gebraten oder auch geräuchert.
sie schmechen sehr gut.
du mußt es probieren wie du sie magst(ich habe immer beim räuchern kreuter ins innere eingenäht war immer ein genuß man muß sich nur was überlegen und aus probieren.:m 

viel erfolg
gruß
Reisender
P.S mußt mal vor dem räuchern einige mit sonnen- blum- oel einreiben und nach dem räuchern den unterschied zur normalen ansehen.


----------



## FroDo (2. August 2004)

*AW: Wittling zubereiten*

Ich esse wittling am liebsten filetiert und in butter gebraten. Anders als beim dorsch lasse ich die haut an den filets dran, weil das fleisch doch etwas weniger fest ist.


----------

